
Ask HN: Medium.com alternative for developers? - sergiotapia
Medium keeps making steps that push me away as a developer.<p>What alternate sites are there for developers? I&#x27;m particularly interested in the network effect where you can post something and people interested in that topic would see your article.<p>There used to be https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tech.pro but they closed up shop years ago.<p>It seems there really is only Medium in this space?
======
abhiminator
Quora has a decent community of developers and computer scientists while
offering great writing experience and content exposure for a blog platform,
though its primary purpose is being a Q&A site. [0]

The code rendering and presentation on the site is also on par with what you'd
expect from sites like Stack Exchange and ilk.

One downside however is the extremely low quality content on some topics
(most, rather) that gives rise to hive mind and polarization, especially
around sensitive subject matter.

[0] [https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Blogs-on-
Quora](https://blog.quora.com/Introducing-Blogs-on-Quora)

------
smehtaca
You might like dev.to which is a blog platform/community for developers. Users
can choose which topics they are interested to and see content relevant to
those.

------
settings11
Reddit is a social networking site... But is populated with good content...

------
altsyset
Have you tried dev.to

